
Feds announce they will stop regulating the number of cherries in cherry pies - wallace_f
https://fee.org/articles/feds-announce-they-will-stop-regulating-the-number-of-cherries-in-cherry-pies/
======
ThrowawayR2
Quoting from the article:

> " _...the agency is re-examining current regulations dictating that frozen
> cherry pies are required to be at least 25 percent cherries by weight..._ "

The tone of the article seems to suggest that we should sympathetic to this
deregulation but, if so, it's backfired since the implications are that cherry
pies will be allowed to be arbitrarily less than 25% cherries by weight,
presumably to save on costs. That doesn't seem like a good thing at all.

~~~
Fjolsvith
The pies that don't end up tasting good will all go away.

~~~
Doxin
They very well will not. I can currently go to any supermarket and pick up a
whole range of horrible (but cheap) products. The free market isn't magic.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> They very well will not.

True. There are always people who are willing to buy products that others
don't like. However, you can probably find a premium cherry pie in that
supermarket also. I'm sure that consumers can tell the difference between a
cherry pie and a cherry flavored pie without packaging requirements.

> The free market isn't magic.

It is what it is. I used to work in a supermarket, and when a product's sales
dropped, we removed that product from the shelves. This usually happened after
we brought in some better, competing products. That was the free market magic.

